# WTB: honey in bulk, hobart area



## manticle (24/9/16)

Wanting to access 5-7 kg of a lighter flavoured honey for a batch of mead.

Hopefully the council changes its archaic regulations on suburban beekeeping soon so I can harvest my own but I'd love to put down a batch soon.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Crusty (24/9/16)

I can't help at all mate sorry but this is a timely thread. I'm just about to hit the purchase button on a 10 frame 3 box full depth hive from The Urban Beehive. Our council are pretty good allowing 1 hive if your block is 400m2 & two hives up to 1000m2. I think any number of hives after that. I bought some leatherwood honey this morning from the Salamanca markets but they had another two varities there one of which was very natural in flavour. Flagstaff Apiaries 62789007.
They may be able to help out.
Cheers


----------



## manticle (24/9/16)

Cheers.

You said you couldn't help, then you helped.


----------



## Crusty (24/9/16)

Sorry mate. Been to Lark distillery on the way home.
Not too bad at all.


----------



## manticle (24/9/16)

Make sure you do nant in salamanca.
And don't apologise for helping.
Appreciated.


----------



## boonchu (24/9/16)

Try honey Tasmania I know they do a nice blackberry honey. I found them by dr google. 
Also look up mountain view meadery.


----------



## Crusty (24/9/16)

Darn it. I passed that guy a few times but never grabbed a shot. We'll be going again next Saturday so I'll try it for sure.


----------



## manticle (24/9/16)

boonchu said:


> Try honey Tasmania I know they do a nice blackberry honey. I found them by dr google.
> Also look up mountain view meadery.


Been wanting to do a mead for a few years and my dad (recently deceased) was an apiarist so I want to build a hive and make mead in his honour but your OB mead has pushed me over the edge.


----------



## boonchu (24/9/16)

Cheers. 
Peter Green who runs MountainView Meadery is a good bloke to talk to. Also if you are in fb look for Australian Mead Makers


----------



## manticle (24/9/16)

Thanks.


----------

